# Light art in Tokyo?



## euroman

Hi!

I am a creative technologist and light artist and will be visiting Tokyo next year. I am looking for recommendations for places to visit that might have the following:

LED light sculptures and installations
Kinetic sculptures
LED building facades
Clubs with epic light design
Cool examples of technology
Tech Labs
Technology Museums
Anything cutting edge or eye-catching really!

If anyone has any suggestions it would be most appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## larabell

There used to be a huge light exhibit on the Marunouchi side of Tokyo station every year around the Dec/Jan time frame but I haven't seen any advertisements yet this year.


----------

